# DRI disappoints again



## dwojo (Feb 26, 2016)

We recently tried to deposit our Ocean Beach Club unit into the club combinations/club select. There were some issues due to website migration. DRI was slow to respond to this and when they did we were informed that they(DRI) were granting us a one time exception for the deposit of this property since they now manage this property. They have managed this resort for months now and could have informed us of this issue. We have contacted them more than once asking how there acquisition of this property would affect our ownership and got told nobody knew. A convenient deception it seems.
  Trying to post on the DRI website forums was a waste of time as they did not allow it and their email response was incomplete and sent to the wrong email address.
  In September we also had issues with the people doing the updates as they were poorly trained and rude. DRI has forgotten the meaning of yes. They should bring back Mr Cloobeck to fix things. Under his leadership we at least felt as if they would listen.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Discussed briefly here.


----------



## winger (Feb 29, 2016)

In general, DRI is slow to act to fix issues. I mean, they may respond; but taking satisfactory action after initial contact is another thing. They just seem very disinterested to help their customers.  My guess is as a general statement, DRI customers should set their bars low.  Don't get me wrong, if you get that one gem to help you, you are golden, but ...


----------



## dwojo (Feb 29, 2016)

They are all about taking my money and then making life difficult. We have had a few issues with their take over of Goldkey and slow would be a significant improvement to the speed of their responses.


----------



## somerville (Mar 3, 2016)

*Poor Customer Service*

Since DRI acquired management of my Beach Quarters Resort, I have found DRI customer service to be very poor.  Oftentimes, they do not respond at all.  I have tried calling them several times, but wait times are exorbitant.

Do not use their online web communication form to contact them, as you cannot submit it without agreeing to receive phone solicitations from them.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 3, 2016)

What has happen to "YES" ? To their owners.


----------



## dwojo (Mar 4, 2016)

They say yes we will take your money.


----------



## dwojo (May 12, 2016)

An update to my initial post. About three weeks after posting on this site and on Diamonds site I received a call from them and was allowed to assign my OBC unit to the club and roll it into my points account at no cost. Everything was final a few days ago. The paperwork was simple, but due to my work schedule I was slow getting the paperwork signed and returned.


----------

